

Show HN: Trext, an easy way to hack SMS apps [Startup Feedback?] - zekenie
http://trext.me

======
hardwaresofton
Hey Though I didn't sign up for the service (I don't have users to SMS) -- you
maybe want to do something about the top header bar once you scroll down into
the informational sections... You can add some js and get a static header.. at
this point, whenever I scroll the header bar jitters

~~~
zekenie
Thanks for the feedback! Some folks love the header, some hate it. I imagine
it has to do with the fact that on some browsers its a bit shaky...

